# Como REinstalar ORCAD?



## KaNeaS (Nov 15, 2007)

Buenas, 

Yo tenia hace no mucho instalado el ORCAD 9.2, pense que no lo utilizaria mas y lo desisntale. 

Ahora lo necesito para el diseño de unas PCB pero cuando intento reinstalarlo me da error cuando meto las keycodes (las mismas que la otra vez funcionaron)
me dice:

http://tinyurl.com/2jhrz6


Y de ahi no me deja pasar. por favor necesito ayuda porque es para el proyecto fin de carrera! 

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado,
Laura.

PD: He borrado del registro las entradas del orcad y todo lo que tuviera de nombre Orcad, Cadence y Pspice. y sigue igual


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Borra las claves correspondientes al Orcad del registro de Windows mediante el Regedit.exe (Alto riezgo de meter la pata)
Reinicia y comienza nuevamente la instalacion


----------



## KaNeaS (Nov 15, 2007)

Es lo que he hecho y sigue igualll


----------



## mabauti (Nov 15, 2007)

no te quedan mas que 2 opciones : formatea la pc o instala el programa en otra computadora.


----------



## KaNeaS (Nov 15, 2007)

Pero esto no puede ser, que clase de programa es este que te obliga a formatear si quieres reinstalar tu copia original?!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Buscate TODAS la claves del Orcad ?
Una ves que buscaste y no encontraste mas nada del difunto Orcad, borra la carpeta completa donde estubo instalado.
Borrada esta corre algun optimizador de registro para eliminar posibles claves que no se hallan visto u ocultas.

Si todo esto no te da resultado, comprate una PC nueva, la otra ya estaba vieja (! Que tal la escusa ¡)


----------



## KaNeaS (Nov 15, 2007)

DD muy cachondo, la pena es que precisamente es nuevo el pc


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Nov 15, 2007)

si tienes la copia original puedes llamar al servicio al cliente , es lo minimo que puedes pedir por un software pago


----------



## mabauti (Nov 15, 2007)

> Pero esto no puede ser, que clase de programa es este que te obliga a formatear si quieres reinstalar tu copia original?!


Asi esta hecho este programa. Mandales un e-mail a Cadence , tal vez tengan un parche para resolver tu problema, no creo que seas el unico.


----------

